# Leo carbonite offer question?



## gmckay60 (Apr 30, 2011)

I used the code "LEO" to start the free trail. Everything went fine, but when I went to buy, the Carbonite checkout won't take "LEO" as an offer code. Am I doing something wrong? Will the offer still give me the extra 2 months since I put it in during the free trail???
Thanks, Geoff


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You should ask the retailer.


----------

